# Tool box



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

*Second layout*

I couldn't help it so I spent some more time on the box today. I made a new door, this one from 3/4" stock. Again, nothing special, biscuits and butt joints. The panel I planed down just a bit to give a reveal to the edges on the outside. Here is the new layout, nothing is inlayed yet, I didn't have time.









Or this one. I think I like this one better.









I also rearranged the main box. I decided the chisels needed to move to the front panel, I use them too often. I'm waiting on two more chisels before I make that up. This layout also let's the brace handle lay down flatter.









Mauricio, I think I figured out a way to have a secret compartment. It will be small, but enough to be interesting. Thank you for the suggestion.

I also rough milled the teak for the box and back panel. I won't mill the door stock till I figure out the layout.
That's it for today.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Second layout*
> 
> I couldn't help it so I spent some more time on the box today. I made a new door, this one from 3/4" stock. Again, nothing special, biscuits and butt joints. The panel I planed down just a bit to give a reveal to the edges on the outside. Here is the new layout, nothing is inlayed yet, I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Second layout*
> 
> I couldn't help it so I spent some more time on the box today. I made a new door, this one from 3/4" stock. Again, nothing special, biscuits and butt joints. The panel I planed down just a bit to give a reveal to the edges on the outside. Here is the new layout, nothing is inlayed yet, I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jim! I'm not sure if the secret compartment was my idea but I'll take the credit.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Second layout*
> 
> I couldn't help it so I spent some more time on the box today. I made a new door, this one from 3/4" stock. Again, nothing special, biscuits and butt joints. The panel I planed down just a bit to give a reveal to the edges on the outside. Here is the new layout, nothing is inlayed yet, I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


You're right Mauricio, it was Andy. Thanks Andy. I think you will like what I've got in mind.
Jim


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Second layout*
> 
> I couldn't help it so I spent some more time on the box today. I made a new door, this one from 3/4" stock. Again, nothing special, biscuits and butt joints. The panel I planed down just a bit to give a reveal to the edges on the outside. Here is the new layout, nothing is inlayed yet, I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree that the second option is the more pleasing layout. Looking forward to the secret compartment, although it would be kind of fun if you didn't tell us where it is and then get us to guess at the end.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Boatman53 said:


> *Second layout*
> 
> I couldn't help it so I spent some more time on the box today. I made a new door, this one from 3/4" stock. Again, nothing special, biscuits and butt joints. The panel I planed down just a bit to give a reveal to the edges on the outside. Here is the new layout, nothing is inlayed yet, I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


this is cool!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

*French fitting*

I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.









With all the tools installed. The deepest routing still leaves a 1/4" thickness in the door panel. 









That's all I had time to work on today. I still need to figure out where where the catches or toggles are going to go to hold the tools in place, not just vertically but on occasion the box might lay on it's back for transport.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Jim, that's good stuff! Thanks for sharing, I'm getting some ideas here for my own tool layout 'challenge…'


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


wow Jim, you've got a steadier router hand than I. It looks great so far.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, it's one of the Bosch colt routers in a micro fence plunge base. All done with a 1/4" bit. Oh yea, and I've got 30 years of shop time behind me. But I still credit the tools it is a sweet setup.
Jim


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Nice work.

Makes me want to make some trays for my own jumbled
measuring and marking widgets. I've been thinking about
trying Kaizen foam from Fastcap, but French fitted trays 
would be more interesting.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Loren.. Go for it. It was easier than I thought it would be. It's the first time I'd done any. A tray in a drawer could be even easier because instead of routing you could just outline and then cut it out with a coping saw, 1/2" or 3/8" tray would be fine. I know I'll do this again.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Now I know what the routers are good for. Great job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Looks great so far. Very nice routing work.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


looks awesome, Jim! Great looking set of tools you got there, too!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Great work Jim! I'm having fun watching the progress.

I've got to remember this one as I make tool holders for my tool cabinet.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Great work Jim! I'm having fun watching the progress.

I've got to remember this one as I make tool holders for my tool cabinet.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


great work.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *French fitting*
> 
> I stayed late at the shop and fitted all the tools in the door. I'm just too excited, and won't be able to work on it this coming weekend. This is just a quick fit, all freehand router work. All the tools were just traced with a pencil.
> 
> ...


Just killed 5 minutes going through this blog backwards. A great way to kill some time.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

*Dovetails*

I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?










I'm leaning toward the two on the right, the uniform spacing on the bottom the more decerative not top. The bottom sample is upside down at the moment.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?
> 
> ...


my personal taste would be the bottom right, or bottom left. Bottom left only because "why not?", I guess.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?
> 
> ...


I vote for bottom right.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?
> 
> ...


I don't think there would be any discernable difference in strength. If it was me, I would make my choice purely on the one I thought looked best and I would probably pick bottom right. Nice DTs Jim.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?
> 
> ...


Right top. A little variation always looks more interesting to me. They all look good.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?
> 
> ...


This is the two samples on the right oriented correctly. They will be 19" apart so no need to make them mirror images. When the box is hanging on the wall they will not be noticeable, when it is taken to the job the top set will be very noticeable so I wanted them to be out ot the ordinary but still strong.









Jim


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> I did some experimenting with some dovetail layouts this weekend and this is what I've got so far. These are just quick pine samples. The question I have is there any difference in strength between the different layouts?
> 
> ...


I vote for the Top Right. Looks strong while still finely detailed.

Nice work on all of them though!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

*Dovetailing the box*

Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.









The pin board is offered up to it's mate to mark the tails. Since there are many to mark I took the time to clamp everything so it wouldn't shift.




































Next came the cutting out. Yes I use the band saw. When I made the samples I cut to the line and assembled them right from the saw, I did no paring. The teak isn't quite as forgiving, so I left a little wood in the waste side of the line so I could hand fit everything.









First one is done.









Second one is done.









Third and forth are done, but I should have waited till tomorrow. It was getting late and I wanted to finish tonight. I pared just a bit too much and got some gaposis. Not bad where it is and easily fixed, but still wish I had taken my time.


















Here is the box assembled.








Thanks for following along.
Jim

Next will be to make the back panel. I'm going to hold off gluing the box together till I make and fit all of the dividers and tool supports, some of which will be morticed into the side.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Nice dovetails. I use the bandsaw when cutting out tails, too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Dovetails are as much about aesthetics as structure in most cases, my opinion. If you like them, they are perfect ;-)


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


I never made it right with pencil marking. Only when I switched to the marking knife it got better (not too much better, though).

Very nice work! Can't wait to seeing completed project.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Jim.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I've tried a marking knife (not a good one mind you) and I usually end up cutting a bit of the pin or it doesn't stay tight to the pin. I don't do dove tails very often. The last ones I did were the big ones on the workbench last fall/winter prior to that it must be about 8 years and again they were in 2" thick teak on a new butterfly hatch for a boat of course. These little guys are small, 1/8" at the top, I had to modify some tools to get in there. 
Jim


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


nice dove tails Jim.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Those look great, Jim! I am also bad about staying in the shop at night for 'just one more'...and whatever usually comes out sloppy, too. I bet we ALL have that problem sometimes!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


I know I'm not alone. Just sharing that even with thirty years experience in wood working my excitement with the project and the lack of time (which will get crunched even more as we get closer to spring) over rode my common sense. They are easily fixed and after the box is varnished almost invisible. I do avoid tricky machine cuts at the end of a long day, no exceptions. 
Jim


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jim. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Very impressive bandsawn dovetails! I've got a nice bandsaw Hmmm…...


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Dovetailing the box*
> 
> Since no one could give me a reason not to use the different dovetail spacing I went ahead cut the two styles that I liked. End to end comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.
Gfadvm…. Do some practice ones on some pine before you take on the hardwood. A sharp well tracking blade is helpful also, but the cuts aren't long so tracking isn't that big of an issue.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

*Back panel*

Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.








Them drill out the waste for the mortise.








Most of it chiseled out, the width is only a bit over 1/8".








I needed to dig out a little chisel to pare down the sides, all of my other chisels were just too thick.








Then the tenons were cut and fitted.








All the pieces fitted and layed out.








All the joints are glued and clamped. I do not keep my shop heat on at night so I have this setup to keep the projects moving.
















The panel all glued and sanded.








And fitted to the back of the box. A slight ledge/rebate was routed on the sides to register the panel and give a really clean joint.
















That it for now. I'm still rearranging the tool layout looking for the best option.
Jim


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jim. I like your glue set up.

Do you have different DT layouts on each corner?


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


looks like a great looking box


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


Lovely work Jim and thanks for documenting your progress with all the photos. It won't be long now.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


Nice work Jim. A very even reveal around the panel too.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


Thanks my friends. Mauricio the dovetails are different top to bottom not side to side. Thanks Mike, when I fasten in the tool holders the panel will have a screw or two through it to lock it in the middle.
Jim


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


Looking nice, Jim, can't wait for the finish to let the wood shine!

Love your drying tent…hula-hoops cut in 1/2?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


looking really good!

we have that same exact heater (which does not get used in southern california much) and I know it can get hot…is it safe in the shop overnight? Sorry I get nervous about these things…


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


As to my glue curing tent… The hoops are PEX water pipe I bought about 20' for around 12$ if I remember right. That gave me a couple different size hoops.
The heater has a minimum clearance of more than a foot all around. I use the low 600 watt setting and it is plugged into a timer so it will shut itself off at my choosing. Which is nice if I'm not going to the shop the next day for some reason. I usually run it about 12 hours so in this case it went off about 1AM. I think they are the safest heaters around.
Jim


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


ok…sounds safe! Like I said we dont use ours toooo much in CA…either way love the progress!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Back panel*
> 
> Got some more work done on the tool box earlier this week. I made and fitted the back panel. All stock is half an inch thick and the first step was to cut he pieces just a bit long, then cut a groove on one edge to hold the panel.
> 
> ...


No problem napaman I appreciate the concern.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

*Some tools for the box*

I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.

























Next was a little bronze hammer. I turned the head and made the handle. The dimensions were dictated somewhat by where it is going in the box.

































This photo shows all the chisels that I re-handled. Most had none to begin with so no loss there. Despite different iron lengths I made the handles to make them all the same height hopefully to simplify their security in the box. I think this is where they will end up, we'll see. The 2" paring chisel on the left is a copy of my favorite chisel. Mostly used for trimming bungs, the short round handle just fits in the palm of the hand. It will go along the side of the box where it is, but I still need to fit the upper and lower blocking. You can also see where the egg beater drill is going and I've substituted a new brace that fits the width of the box.









The next tool I need/want to make is a little 4" level. I'll let you know when I get that finished. I should have time to work on the door by the end of next week, so there will be more soon.
Jim


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Productive day Jim. I really like custom made tool chests.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Actually the work spanned more than a week of stolen moments and staying at the shop an extra hour or so on occasion.. But thanks for thinking I did all of them so quickly.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


This is coming along very nicely, Jim! It was a smart idea to make all the chisel handles different lengths so that their overall length is the same. I like that stubby handle on the 2" too!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Your project is coming along nicely Jim. The handles look really nice. Are you going to be using these tools for boat building?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jim and thanks for reminding me that I still have to put a handle on that hammer head you kindly sent me. )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


impressive Jim. Very organized, unlike my shop.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


coming along very well


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for your kind words. That is defiantly what sets this site apart from the others. It is much more like a bunch of friends hanging out all around the world.
Brandon.. The business end of the 2" chisel is ground into a slight radius. First saw it done on a 2" chisel used by Willard Hamner a Guideboat builder in the Adirondack mountains of NY. He was a builder in the early 1900's. And most slicks also have a radius. Here is the whole chisel.









Yes mike it will be used for work. I always felt a bit self conscious when I get called the mega yachts to do some minor repair, at least now my tools will look good. LOL.

Andy… You just have to do it. I think it took about 45 miniutes start to finish on the handle. I started with a tenon on the end of the handle blank. Set the head on, scetched a profile and went to town. As I said the length was dictated by space it was going. I might actually make another hammer that has one side with a plastic face.. The main job of the hammer will be setting bungs (the 2"chisel trims the bungs) and sounding for rotten wood under a painted surface.

Don… This is sooo unlike my shop. I like the idea of organization but I end up in shop that is a mess with tools and wood everywhere. The good thing about this box is there is no room for it to get messy. 
Jim


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Jim! Truly a labor of love for all those fine hand tools.

I, too, have put off making a handle for the lovely bronze mallet head you sent me. I did turn one sunday, but it came out kinda funky-looking…must finish soon…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Its looking awesome and the varying length chisel handles really add a nice touch.

This thing is going to be so cool. You will be able to walk on any Yacht with it with pride and inspire awe when you open your tool chest.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


What's going on with the missing divider in the last pic? I see a slot fr a dovetail but nothing filling it. I love leaving things like that on work furniture to make future users scratch their heads.

Good work so far, I look forward to cruising the rest of the entries.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Boatman53 said:


> *Some tools for the box*
> 
> I've spent my available time lately making or modifying some of the tools that are going to go in the box. First up is a tool that I wasn't sure was going in but I think it will work. It's an old Yankee 1431 "radio" drill. I bought it a while ago mostly for the chuck to get a Yankee with the ratchet up and running. This little one came with no handle, perfect for this job. So first order was to figure out where it was going to go, and then make the handle. I made the handle a bit more slender than an original one so it will lay into the box a bit closer. This is a shot in the lathe just after drilling the 1/2" hole to press it on the drill.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan… Yes there will be a divider hanging from that dovetail. The divider will be to support the right side of two drawers. I'm working on the drawers now. The trick for me was what to do about knobs, as I didn't want to give up any drawer space for knobs. The lower one was easy 'cause I can just hook the bottom of the drawer. The little 5/8" deep drawer was the problem. I think I've got a good solution but I need to experiment a bit before I commit. The face of the drawer is just fractions of an inch from the inside of the lid.
Jim


----------

